# walmart 20 percent off.



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure if all Walmart, but Ft. Walton and Crestview has hunting/long guns 20 percent off.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Niceville also. Several rem 700 243's found a new home. Couple 30-06 still in stock I was checking out.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought that was yesterday. That's today? Is it till 6 or 8?
Doesn't include ARs does it ?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

No AR's. Saw it earlier today at Niceville store


----------

